# Phone mounts... Let's see how/where you're mounting your phone



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I'm using Android auto right now and it's tethered to the USB port and resides in the cubby in the center console. I would like to have it up more at eye level, yes it defeats the purpose of Android Auto. It would just be nice to have it more secured.


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

I put my phone in same palace most of the time.

I have been looking for a phone dock where the phone slide in without using my other hand to connect the usb cable similar to the quick connection dock that comes in some Tesla models.
Unfortunately, i could not find one.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hide it away....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> Hide it away....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


:thumbup: All day long! With all of the tech in vehicles now, there really is no reason to clutter up your windshield with devices and mounts.


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

I found this on amazon, more or less for the ease of tossing small items up onto the dash without them rolling around in the empty cubby space. It has a phone holder that faces the driver, however I don't use that feature due to having AA.


picture hosting


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

mike2018 said:


> I put my phone in same palace most of the time.
> 
> I have been looking for a phone dock where the phone slide in without using my other hand to connect the usb cable similar to the quick connection dock that comes in some Tesla models.
> Unfortunately, i could not find one.


Look up proclip they make a mount with the charge plug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

diesel_sipper said:


> I found this on amazon, more or less for the ease of tossing small items up onto the dash without them rolling around in the empty cubby space. It has a phone holder that faces the driver, however I don't use that feature due to having AA.
> 
> 
> picture hosting


I saw that on Amazon as well, interesting that the phone holder skews towards the driver. that's pretty neat


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

foofighter28 said:


> I saw that on Amazon as well, interesting that the phone holder skews towards the driver. that's pretty neat


I have that too, although never used it. I just have the usual vent clip. https://www.amazon.com/Leebote-Anti...t=&hvlocphy=9003743&hvtargid=pla-788457489811


----------



## paramedick (Mar 12, 2003)

foofighter28 said:


> Look up proclip they make a mount with the charge plug
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it’s wonderful. They also have vehicle specific mounts. A bit pricey, but worth it.


----------



## avazquez49 (Aug 28, 2019)

foofighter28 said:


> I'm using Android auto right now and it's tethered to the USB port and resides in the cubby in the center console. I would like to have it up more at eye level, yes it defeats the purpose of Android Auto. It would just be nice to have it more secured.



I have a magnetic mount and it works great. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

avazquez49 said:


> I have a magnetic mount and it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had that same mount but have it to my daughter for her car. You like that location?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

